# RR: 69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Du Pré, Barbirolli (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1965)










2.	Du Pré, Barenboim (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1970)










3.	Harrison, Elgar (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra	(1928)










4.	Tortelier, Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1973)










5.	Navarra, Barbirolli (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1957)










6.	Casals, Boult (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1945)










7.	Isserlis, Hickox (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1988)










8.	Wispelwey, Van Steen (cond.), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)










9.	Ma, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1985)










10.	Weilerstein, Barenboim (cond.), Staatskapelle Berlin	(2012)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Du Pré, Barbirolli (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1965)
2.	Du Pré, Barenboim (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1970)
3.	Harrison, Elgar (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra	(1928)
4.	Tortelier, Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1973)
5.	Navarra, Barbirolli (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1957)
6.	Casals, Boult (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(1945)
7.	Isserlis, Hickox (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1988)
8.	Wispelwey, Van Steen (cond.), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra	(1999)
9.	Ma, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1985)
10.	Weilerstein, Barenboim (cond.), Staatskapelle Berlin	(2012)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

